# 261313- Software Engineer EOI tracking



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am very new to this forum. Please forgive me if I am asking things that were already answered. I am in a great confusion and seeking answers.

I am starting this thread to keep a track of people with CODE: 261313 Software Engineer EOI. As I couldn't specifically find information about 261313. 

_Here are my questions:_
*1. * I have 55 + 5 points. What are the possibilities of getting an Invite?
*2. * As per my agent (Y-axis, Hyderabad): I should receive an invite in one or two weeks as most of his other clients are getting invites. Is this really true?
*3. * Can I trust these agents? I was waiting from 6 weeks thinking that I should recieve an email anytime until I found this forum. Please help. I have already made complete payment though!!
*4. * I have also applied for Tasmania 489 regional (TR), is that a good move?
Can I go to Tasmania on 489 and find a job there? (I would do that only if I don't get response from NSW and VIC).

Total points: 55 + 5 (ss)= 60
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 30,
PTE: 10, 
Edu: 15, 
Exp: 0, 
Total Exp: 6+ yrs
*EOI Filed: 14 Aug 2017*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Very very slim to none.
2. Not true at all.
3. Agents like Y-Axis, no. Never trust them. Sorry to say this, but you are at a huge loss by having paid them so much money. We all here know many 55 pointers who waited in vain and even had their EOIs expired (after 2 years) without any invitation; and that was 2015. It has become even more difficult these days.
4. Don't know. Never researched the TAS job market, but I guess it would be difficult to find employment there in your occupation. You should also study their 489 eligibility criteria: *Subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) Visa*


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Very very slim to none.
> 2. Not true at all.
> 3. Agents like Y-Axis, no. Never trust them. Sorry to say this, but you are at a huge loss by having paid them so much money. We all here know many 55 pointers who waited in vain and even had their EOIs expired (after 2 years) without any invitation; and that was 2015. It has become even more difficult these days.
> 4. Don't know. Never researched the TAS job market, but I guess it would be difficult to find employment there in your occupation. You should also study their 489 eligibility criteria: *Subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) Visa*


Thank you for the information.
I am in a big shock. I just trusted them seeing reviews. Thanks again for confirming. 
I am planning to take PTE again. That's the only way out for me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mano2709 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. Please forgive me if I am asking things that were already answered. I am in a great confusion and seeking answers.
> 
> ...


With the 60 points you cant get the invite for 261313 code. Do not trust the agents blindly. You can try for PTE 20 points. By the have you done ACS assessment and what is your educational background?.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Guys

What are the chances for 65 pointer 189 visa july 3 as EOI


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. Please forgive me if I am asking things that were already answered. I am in a great confusion and seeking answers.
> 
> ...


1. Never in 189.

2. No they totally lied to you. It is never happening even with 60 points. With 65, you may have some chances but you will have to wait some time. No one has gotten any invite but with 65 points or more in the last 1.5 years.

3. Well the email will never come.

4. I am not sure exactly how 489 works, but according to SkillSelect, for pro ratas no one will be invited in 489 since all invites are taken by 189. NSW 190 won't work either.

Try other state for 190.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What are the chances for 65 pointer 189 visa july 3 as EOI


Cut off has reached end of March and the movement trend is clearance of 1 month per month, so you are about 3 to 3.5 months away from receiving an invite.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> 1. Never in 189.
> 
> 2. No they totally lied to you. It is never happening even with 60 points. With 65, you may have some chances but you will have to wait some time. No one has gotten any invite but with 65 points or more in the last 1.5 years.
> 
> ...


#4: You are absolutely right about 489 in OPs case (occupation). 2613 being pro rated, 489 invitations won't happen so long as there are applicants from 189 to take over the available seats.


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> With the 60 points you cant get the invite for 261313 code. Do not trust the agents blindly. You can try for PTE 20 points. By the have you done ACS assessment and what is your educational background?.


Yes. ACS done in June. 
I did my graduation in ECE. So they deducted 4 years of my experience.
Ended up with 2.5 years. So, no points.


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am going to take PTE next month. If I am able to make it to Superior score, 
*How long will it take to get an invite with 70 NSW??*


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

*261313 - subclass 189 - 65 points*

I submitted EoI yesterday (23 Sep 2017) for ANZSCO code 261313.
Subclass 189 - 65 points
Subclass 190 - 70 points

Will it take months for me to receive an invite? Any guesses?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mathewajesh said:


> I submitted EoI yesterday (23 Sep 2017) for ANZSCO code 261313.
> Subclass 189 - 65 points
> Subclass 190 - 70 points
> 
> Will it take months for me to receive an invite? Any guesses?


Nobody can say for sure about 190 (if or when that will happen).

For your 189 at 65 points, for the first time since long, points requirement for 2613 has come down to 65 and the backlog moved by 1 month in a month. Assuming the best of all things and assuming the same trend continues, it will take 6 months to move from its current stage (end Mar) to your EOI date (end Sep).


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> tdd123123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Thanks Keeda with no of invitations reduced to 1250 for oct rounds will it impact 261313 code


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

Mano2709 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. Please forgive me if I am asking things that were already answered. I am in a great confusion and seeking answers.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have also applied for Tasmania 489 nomination on 23 Aug and awaiting the decision. You have mentioned the EOI date to be 14 Aug, is it for SkillSelect or Tasmania? 

Also please share whether you have received a decision on your Tasmania nomination. Thanks


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

gemfsd said:


> Mano2709 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Yes. Aug 14 for Tasmania too.
No, I haven't heard anything from them yet.


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have received an email from TAS today.
Can anyone please tell me what this exactly mean.

Here is what it says:
Application for TAS Nomination - Case Officer Assigned
Your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) has been assigned to a case officer. Assessment of your application has now commenced.


----------



## chintu12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> I have received an email from TAS today.
> Can anyone please tell me what this exactly mean.
> 
> Here is what it says:
> ...


"Hi Mano, did you receive the outcome from Tasmania?"


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

chintu12 said:


> "Hi Mano, did you receive the outcome from Tasmania?"


*I have no clue what went wrong here. Do we need a job offer to apply?
*
Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation – *NOT SUPPORTED*

We refer to your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Based on the information you have provided, the *Tasmanian Government has not agreed to support your application for state nomination*. This decision does not preclude other State or Territory Governments sponsoring you for a visa.

Reason for Recommendation:

You are welcome to re apply after 3 months if still eligible.

Please be advised that due to limited nomination places, applications for state nomination undergo a competitive process. Meeting any of our minimum nomination requirements does not guarantee nomination. Applications may be prioritised using various further criteria to meet the state's immediate concerns with regards to skill shortages.

Applications that fulfil the following requirements are being prioritised:

Your nominated occupation is listed on the Tasmanian Skilled Occupation List
You have secured employment in your nominated occupation in Tasmania
You are offered a genuine job in an industry sector experiencing skills shortage in Tasmania
You have a higher level of English proficiency than ‘Competent English’
You and your dependants are physically living in Tasmania
You have work experience in your nominated occupation


----------



## chintu12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi mano,

soory to hear that. Are you from hyderabad.


----------



## chintu12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear that mano. Can you please ping me on hangouts on [email protected]


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All,
Y-axis is totally a fraud consultancy. I inquired with them before 6 months. But every 15 days, they will call me say they are going to increase their charges and they told me to apply for PR asap. They said they will guarantee the job once i receive the visa. Total fees is 4.5 lacs. They are simply saying that within 3 months we will get visa if we have 60 points for 2613**. RM name is Naresh. Do not trust them at any cost.

Thanks.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Never trust these consultancies , they are a bag full of lies. I visited Y-Axis 9 months back and the picture he presented was so rosy that i almost fell for it.. Luckily contacted an old colleague of mine who was in Australia and realised that these guys only provide information which is already available in abundance in forums like these. 
From then on, i filed my ACS, took IELTS/PTE, lodged EOI on my own .. thanks to the awesome expatforum and its members for helping me out in every step.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi All,
> Y-axis is totally a fraud consultancy. I inquired with them before 6 months. But every 15 days, they will call me say they are going to increase their charges and they told me to apply for PR asap. They said they will guarantee the job once i receive the visa. Total fees is 4.5 lacs. They are simply saying that within 3 months we will get visa if we have 60 points for 2613**. RM name is Naresh. Do not trust them at any cost.
> 
> Thanks.


That's exactly the story i was told. "We are offering discounted price which is for a limited period of time." 
They trivialise everything and make it look so simple and easy. That agent was saying that its very easy to get state nomination and the entire application process is a cake walk.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Nobody can say for sure about 190 (if or when that will happen).
> 
> For your 189 at 65 points, for the first time since long, points requirement for 2613 has come down to 65 and the backlog moved by 1 month in a month. Assuming the best of all things and assuming the same trend continues, it will take 6 months to move from its current stage (end Mar) to your EOI date (end Sep).


Just to add, by end of Mar the 189 quota would have gotten exhausted which means we will have to wait until July 2018 for new quota to the released.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

leo2575 said:


> Just to add, by end of Mar the 189 quota would have gotten exhausted which means we will have to wait until July 2018 for new quota to the released.


Yes, and when it does open in July, expect the cut off to stay at 70+ for a few months at least, so you should be looking at September 2018 and beyond.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, and when it does open in July, expect the cut off to stay at 70+ for a few months at least, so you should be looking at September 2018 and beyond.


wish someone woke me up from my slumber 2 years ago.

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

leo2575 said:


> wish someone woke me up from my slumber 2 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


Have you evaluated the possibility of 5 partner points?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Have you evaluated the possibility of 5 partner points?


yep.. not possible.. only option left is to marry again.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mano2709 said:


> *I have no clue what went wrong here. Do we need a job offer to apply?
> *
> Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation – *NOT SUPPORTED*
> 
> ...


261313 got removed from TAS list on 18th September. That is the reason it got rejected, a friend of mine had the same case. All the best.


----------



## saakabaeka (Jul 28, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> yep.. not possible.. only option left is to marry again..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


*****OFF TOPIC ALERT*****

Without a Visa, I feel getting a state nomination would be faster than achieving an alliance for partner points.


----------

